
Opera launches Unite, democratizes the cloud - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/server-and-data-center/69334/opera-launches-unite-democratizes-cloud
======
nirmal
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=656107>

Good guess from this guy 3 days ago.

